# Final week dieting. Contest prep cycle.



## dreidron (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey guys, want to share some plans and hopefully get some advice.

I am going into the final week of my prep for a bodyshow contest. Not bodybuilding however, looking for a lean mean physique (spelling? lol). 

Taking some pictures, before and after. Will post.

Goal:
Have to maintain the top shape (fitness look) for Saturday AND Sunday. Lean har look (fitness) is what I am after. Vascularity is NOT required.

Here is what I plan so far, please correct me if you have some relevant knowledge/experience:

Monday - Carb depletion (minimal carbs and fat), Moderate amount of protein, lot of salt and water.

Tuesay - same

Wednesday - same

Thursday - load on carbs with high clycemic index (Simple sugars). Lot of water and salt.

Friday - continue rebuilding glycogen levels with Complex carbs. Take out salt and water (cut back a lot). I am expecting system will keep flushing excess water and salt at the same time now. So water and salt will be out, muscles stacked with glycogen for Saturday and Sunday.

Saturday and Sunday - contest. Complex carbs. Water and salt - what do i do?? Hopefully the look will last through Sunday as well.

So by Saturday morning I have:
- Loaded on Carbs for 2 days
- Cut out salt and reduced water for 1 whole day 

Thats essentially it. Some grey areas for me are:
1) Exactly what to do on Saturday and Sunday.
2) Fat burning pills - how would they go into this cycle?
3) Green Tea and Coffee - how to utilise/restrict it? I use a lot.
4) Any supplements to use? - i am using multivits throughout and tribulus to keep test levels up.


Please let me know if this cycle should work well. I know it is largely individual, how is the overall framework.

Thanks and best regards
Drei
drei<no spam>@mail.com - take out <no spam> part
ps expect to see pics


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

Myself I would cut sodium 36 hour out.  Keep water high until Frtiday 4pm, then drop it to only sips.

I haven't done two day shows, so I can't really suggest anything on that end. sorry.


----------



## milliman (Nov 6, 2004)

I am not an expert like some of these guys. I did the EAS contest and this is what they told me for the last week (it worked great).

minimal salt all week
use a diuretic if possible
*No creatine* last week either, it makes you hold the water.

*4-7 Days out*
Protein + fat the same 
Cut carbs in 1/2
1 gallon water per day

*3rd Day out*
Increase carbs to 100%
decrease water to 1/2 gallon

*2nd Day *
Increase carbs to 130%
decrease water to 1 quart

*Day before*
carbs still at 130%
decrease water to 1 pint

On the day of the picks, they had you drink a cocktail to pump your vascularity, but since that is not what you are after I will not detail it.

This was for a 1 day photo shoot too, not a 2 day event.

Good luck, I am sure the pros will chime in here.


----------



## milliman (Nov 6, 2004)

bump


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

My final week looks like this:

Sunday- 10L of water; carb up 12-16oz sweetpotato
mon- 10-11L water
tues- 10-11L water
wed- 12L water; mini carb up 100z sweetpotato, 3/4c oats; 99mg potassium per hour
thurs- low carbs; 6L water (distilled) and no more after 6pm; 2 99mg potass. per hour; cut sodium; low carbs; very little fiber; start diuretic
fri- 1L water (distilled) and no more after 12 noon; 3 99mg potass. per hour; continue diuretic; start carbing up (I like sweetpotatos)
sat- continue diuretic, 3 99mg of potass per hour, no water still, keep carbing up.

works for me everytime.


----------



## dreidron (Nov 6, 2004)

Thank you guys

Milliman: I am sort of on that track. Makes sense. Thanks.

PFunk can you clarify:
Sund - Wedn - lots of water AND carb up all three days?
Thursd - low carb
Fri - Sat - carb up?

JLB0011
I had someone answer me with the following:

_MY QUESTION:_
_another thing that boggles my mind - how do you loose water in the last few days when that is what you need to do carb loading?? i.e. if you try to shed water and carb load at same time, it contradicts itself, doesnt it?_




ANSWER I GOT:Simple....you don't carb load the final 2 days. Your highest carb days should be mon tue and wed.


Thu include some slow burning carbs in your first two meals, then eat grapefruit and very very lean ground beef until your final meal on fri. Don't sodium load and cut sodium out only on friday otherwise you'll flatten out. Keep water high on thru friday night and abruptly cut off at around 7-9PM.

If you've done your homework up to this point and are lean with low BF reading, you should wake up Saturday dry and hard.​


​What do you think?​

regards​drei​​


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

> PFunk can you clarify:
> Sund - Wedn - lots of water AND carb up all three days?
> Thursd - low carb
> Fri - Sat - carb up?



Sun-wed...lots of water.  this is to fill you up, the more you drink the less you hold.  you don't want to drop to much to fast or your body will go the other way and start releasing anti-diuretic hormones, like aldesterone.  So yes lots of water on those days.  Carb up on sunday night and mini carb up on wed. night.  Moderate carbs on sunday-wed.

Thurs- low carbs or sometimes i do no carbs (very very little fiber so I don't get bloated) Pretty much protein and fat and that is it.  Just flax for my fat.

Friday, I start to carb up with sweetpotato in everymeal.
Sat- I big time carb up with high glycemic carbs.  Usually jam and white bread and dry cereal and honey.



To answer yuor question about water depleting, carbing up and diuretics.  The reason that you use the diuretic and water deplete is to get rid of as much subcutaneous water as possible.  that will make you look blurry and out of shape.  The carb up will help to pull the existing water in your body into the muscles.  You want cellular hydration as that will make you look full and hard.


----------



## leg_press (Nov 7, 2004)

P-funk where do you get distilled water? doesn't it taste weird?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

leg_press said:
			
		

> P-funk where do you get distilled water? doesn't it taste weird?




I get it at the store.  It is ussualy right with the spring water.  It doesn't taste weird, it tastes different though.  It has a very clean, almost chemical taste to it.  I mean, there is nothing in it.  It doesn't taste like regular water to me.


----------



## dreidron (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah wow OK thanks. I think it all kicked in place and pieces of puzzle fit together. Thanks.

I am off to more Cardio!! see ya!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

dreidron said:
			
		

> Yeah wow OK thanks. I think it all kicked in place and pieces of puzzle fit together. Thanks.
> 
> I am off to more Cardio!! see ya!




careful with the cardio so close to competition.  you don't want your quads to be swollen and sore or they will look like shiat!!


----------

